# Newbie here from AZ



## KingDare (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm new to this
convinced by the wild bees that kept coming into my house that space was needed, I bought a Langston hive to hopefully catch a swarm when the time comes. I got the hive Dec 23 and I've been feeding the empty hive 2:1 sugar syrup. So far bees in the house has dropped off to 3 bees. I know where one hive is in our old boat. I haven't bothered them and won't have a bee suit due in Feb. 
I have come across something odd. I would have 20-50 honey bees come into my house. I made sure no air freshener, scented cleaners and I still had a house full of bees. They will allow me to gather them up on my hands to move them outside and more than a few times refused to get off. Licking my skin and under my fingernails (I'm a salt lick?) when they get too tired to fly home I give them honey on a baby spoon and send them home. 
So hi everyone I'm a newbie and trying things that feel right and I'm looking forward to progress to know it's a right way to do it.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello-
Bill


----------



## frogpondwarrior (Aug 2, 2016)

Welcome King


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

